# no boating tomorrow



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Big huge fire started right in the swampy woods BEHIND MY BOAT! http://www.wtsp.com/news/local/200-acre-fire-reported-in-withlacoochee-forest/429899897

If you scroll down to the map and enlarge it the fire is marked in red where it began and you can see "blue pelican marina" marked and that's where the boat is. No boating tomorrow or probably Tuesday.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!!I was wondering how close those fires were to everybody in Fla.The boat is insured,right?What about your horse?I'd be more worried about him/her.The boat can be replaced but I hope it misses your marina.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We did smell smoke at the barn which is 14 miles from the Marina. The boat's not insured yet. The fire is almost out. Imagine, Florida is so dry that the "muck" was on fire, I think that translates into something swamp-like. I'm about 9 miles away and the air was acrid outside. I will be going tomorrow. I'm all packed.


----------

